

Show HN: never/over, a fan-curated shrine to Daft Punk - alexshye
http://www.neverover.co/?ref=hn

======
alexshye
Some friends and I all think Daft Punk is pretty awesome, and have been
imagining what a collaborative multimedia shrine to Daft Punk might look like.
What if there was one place online created by the fans to represent Daft Punk
media/culture? What would it look like? What would it feel like?

This is our first take at it, and we'd love to hear your thoughts, questions,
and critiques..

